# Einstieg in die Webentwicklung mit Java?



## Michael M. (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Info zu mir: ich traue mich gerade "hinter die feindlichen Linien", entwickle selbst mit C# und ASP.NET seit mehreren Jahren kleine bis sehr große Webanwendungen (richtige Anwendungen, Websites, ein eigenes CMS), d.h. ich bin nicht neu im Thema.

Allerdings würde ich jetzt gerne mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand werfen, und mich davon überzeugen, ob es wirklich so einfach ist, die Plattform zu wechseln - eine objektorientierte Sprache beherrsche ich ja, da dürfte es nur noch eine Sache der Gewöhnung an die Tools sein.

Fragen: 

Gibt es direkte Starterkits oder etwas Vergleichbares zu Visual Studio 2005 Developer Express, d.h. einer freien IDE mit guter GUI?

Was für Frameworks/Möglichkeiten gibt es, was ist am weitesten verbreitet? Wie sieht es hier mit den Kosten aus (Webserver?)?

Wo wird am meisten entwickelt - gibt es gute Software für OSX, oder bleibt man doch an Windows hängen?

Hoffe die richtigen Fragen zu stellen, falls das Forum unpassend ist, bitte einfach verschieben.

Grüße


----------



## NTB (16. Aug 2007)

Michael M. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es direkte Starterkits oder etwas Vergleichbares zu Visual Studio 2005 Developer Express, d.h. einer freien IDE mit guter GUI?



Freie IDE mit guter GUI: Eclipse



> Was für Frameworks/Möglichkeiten gibt es, was ist am weitesten verbreitet? Wie sieht es hier mit den Kosten aus (Webserver?)?



Die meisten und wichtigen Sachen sind freie Software.
Es gibt sehr viele Frameworks, im Prinzip für alles etwas   Fall Du also jetzt tatsächlich mal eine Beispielwebanwendung entwickeln willst, wäre es gut, wenn Du das genauer spezifizieren würdest, damit man auch konkrete Hinweise geben kann.



> Wo wird am meisten entwickelt - gibt es gute Software für OSX, oder bleibt man doch an Windows hängen?



Das ist ja das schöne an Java, es ist grundsätzlich erstmal plattformunabhängig. Unter welchem BS am meisten entwickelt wird - nunja, da würde ich mal auf das meistverbreitete BS tippen 

Größere Webanwendungen laufen allerdings normalerweise auf Unix/Linux Systemen.


----------



## Michael M. (16. Aug 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Freie IDE mit guter GUI: Eclipse



Ich bin mal so faul: gibt's da komplette Installer-Pakete für Windows irgendwo? Deutsche Versionen (empfehlenswert?)?



			
				NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die meisten und wichtigen Sachen sind freie Software.
> Es gibt sehr viele Frameworks, im Prinzip für alles etwas   Fall Du also jetzt tatsächlich mal eine Beispielwebanwendung entwickeln willst, wäre es gut, wenn Du das genauer spezifizieren würdest, damit man auch konkrete Hinweise geben kann.



Lass uns bei einer Beispielanwendung bleiben, sagen wir ein kleines Gästebuch mit Blätterfunktion, Captcha und Speicherung der Daten in einer Datenbank.



> Größere Webanwendungen laufen allerdings normalerweise auf Unix/Linux Systemen.


Das ist mir bewusst, stört mich auch nicht. Auch wenn ich auf Windows Server 2003 und IIS 6 stehe .


----------



## NTB (16. Aug 2007)

...bin dann auch mal so faul:
ja, ja (ka)

JSF oder JSP, Hibernate


----------



## Michael M. (16. Aug 2007)

Ok, pass auf - es gibt meistens typische Anlaufstellen, wo man an einer Stelle alles findet, was man zum Start braucht - und bevor ich mir über Google alles selbst zusammensuche, dachte ich, es erstmal zu erfragen. Du scheinst mir aber die typische Krankheit eines langjährigen Forenteilnehmers zu haben - genervt von Neulingen und den immer gleichen Fragen, aber trotzdem noch drauf antwortend.

Nichts für ungut, aber mein Anliegen war durchaus ernst gemeint - falls noch jemand was hilfreiches beizutragen hat, würde ich mich freuen. Wenn nicht, auch nicht so schlimm, dann muss ich mir die Ressourcen eben selbst zusammensuchen, auch wenn ich dabei Gefahr laufe Dinge zu übersehen die mir das Leben vielleicht einfacher machen würden.


----------



## NTB (16. Aug 2007)

Ja, ich passe gut auf und sage Dir: Wenn Du schon kein Bock hast, auch nur das MINDESTE an Arbeit zu investieren, warum sollte Dir jemand alles vor die Nase setzen? Ein Blick auf die Download Seite der Eclipse Homepage, hätte Dir den passenden Windows Installer gegeben, mit allem drum und dran.
Fairerweise sagst Du gleich dazu, dass Du selbst dazu zu faul bist, dann solltest Du Dich aber auch nicht darüber wundern, dass andere Leute auch einfach nur zu faul sind, Dir auch noch den Text neben dem Download für "Windows, Linux und MacOSX" vorzulesen: "Tools for Java developers creating JEE and Web applications, including a Java IDE, tools for JEE and JSF, Mylyn and others."

Du kommst hier her, sagst einerseits, dass Du _richtige_ Webanwendungen in anderen Sprachen schreibst und damit meiner Meinung nach wissen solltest, dass man erst einiges an Recherche betreiben muss, bevor man loslegen kann, beschwerst Dich dann aber auf der anderen Seite, wenn Dir der Start dafür gegeben wird.


----------



## Fatal Error (16. Aug 2007)

Er hat dir konkrete Antworten auf deine Fragen geliefert.



> Ich bin mal so faul: gibt's da komplette Installer-Pakete für Windows irgendwo? Deutsche Versionen (empfehlenswert?)?



JA - gibt es!

Wenn du wissen wolltest wo es soetwas gibt dann hättest du deine frage anders stellen müssen.
zum beispiel: wo gibts es ... ? oder wenn ja, wo gibt es dann ... ?

Wenn deine Frage nicht eindeutig stellst brauchst du dich nicht über richtige antworten die dir aber grad nicht passen zu ärgern.

google ist trotzdem immer hilfreich, und ich bezweifle das es komplett pakete gibt mit allem drum und dran.

eclipse ide: www.eclipse.org

Da es eine Javaanwendung ist gibts es auch für windows^^
Sprachpakete für Deutsch gibts auch, musst du aber suchen, kann sein das die Sprachpakete fürs 3.4 oder Europa erst kommen.

zum rest kann ich auch nur sagen, dass eigeninitiative doch der beste weg ist das zu finden. und nach ein paar dingen bei google zu suchen ist doch auch nicht so schwer


----------



## java666 (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin selber richtiger neuling was das ganze angeht:

aber hier der link zu eclipse:

www.eclipse.org/downloads/

ich selber verwende netbeans 5.5.1
 gibt es unter 

netbeans

kannst dir ja beides mal anschauen ich bin  mit netbeans schneller zurecht gekommen ist aber geschmacksache!!

ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiter helfen


----------



## byte (16. Aug 2007)

Michael M. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es direkte Starterkits oder etwas Vergleichbares zu Visual Studio 2005 Developer Express, d.h. einer freien IDE mit guter GUI?


Ich selbst arbeite mit Eclipse. Da brauchst Du für Webanwendungen aber noch ein geeignetes Plugin wie z.B. Webtools. (www.eclipse.org/webtools). Wenn Du die aktuelle Version von Eclipse runterlädst (Eclipse Europa), kannst Du die Plugins über das Menü nachinstallieren (Help -> Software Updates -> Find and Install). Alternativ kannst Du auch Netbeans benutzen. Das gibts bei Sun (java.sun.com). Man munkelt, es soll eine gute JEE Unterstützung haben (Webtools hat leider noch einige Macken).



> Was für Frameworks/Möglichkeiten gibt es, was ist am weitesten verbreitet? Wie sieht es hier mit den Kosten aus (Webserver?)?


Du kannst entweder ganz einfach mit JSP und Servlets arbeiten (also die Standard-Spezifikation). Oder Du benutzt eins der gängigen Webframeworks (Struts, Spring, JSF). Es ist aber nicht verkehrt, am Anfang erstmal nur mit Servlets (Programmlogik) und JSPs (Präsentation im Browser) zu arbeiten. Danach fällt der Einstieg in die komplexeren Frameworks wesentlich leichter. 
Für Datenbank-Anbindung (OR-Mapping) ist Hibernate auch sehr  beliebt. Ansonsten kannst Du die DB-Anbindung natürlich auch mit den Java-eigenen Bordmitteln machen.



> Wo wird am meisten entwickelt - gibt es gute Software für OSX, oder bleibt man doch an Windows hängen?


Die Frameworks sind alle Plattformunabhängig. Du musst halt gucken, ob es die IDE und den Webserver für OSX gibt. Sollte aber der Falls ein.


----------



## Michael M. (16. Aug 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, ich passe gut auf und sage Dir: Wenn Du schon kein Bock hast, auch nur das MINDESTE an Arbeit zu investieren, warum sollte Dir jemand alles vor die Nase setzen? Ein Blick auf die Download Seite der Eclipse Homepage, hätte Dir den passenden Windows Installer gegeben, mit allem drum und dran.


:applaus: 
Aufschlussreich, dass man auch in dieser Szene gleich auf Spacken wie dich trifft. Den Download hätte ich schon selbst gefunden, darum ging oder geht es gar nicht. Ich war interessiert an Erfahrungswerten, Tipps zu StarterKits und Infos, die mir durch dieses Gewusel an unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten helfen. Irgendwas runterladen und ausführen kann jeder. Ich dann auch mal :### 

Danke @byto by the way. :toll:


----------



## *Hendrik (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo Michael,

wie zuvor schon genannt, kann man Eclipse oder NetBeans verwenden. 

Für Eclipse gibt es zusammengestellte Pakete, die für unterschiedliche Anforderungen geeignet sein sollen. Siehe hier: http://www.eclipse.org/europa/ 
Für Dich wäre wohl das  Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers Paket sinnvoll. Entscheidend ist das Plugin WTP (Web Tools Platform).

Ich selber nutze derzeit NetBeans 5.5, allerdings nicht für Webanwendungen (weil ich bisher nichts mit Webanwendungen zu tun habe). Hier gibt es ebenfalls ein Komplettpaket: NetBeans Visual Web Pack
Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch das Visual Web Pack komplett in Deutsch ist, so wie meine Standard IDE. (Bei Eclipse muss man m. E. noch Sprachpakete nachinstallieren, die aber manchmal für die aktuellste Eclipse-Version noch nicht verfügbar sind.)
Ohne eine Diskussion über NetBeans vs. Eclipse starten zu wollen, finde ich NetBeans etwas übersichtlicher und als Starter findet man sich schneller zurecht. Daneben findest Du auf der Homepage gleich verschiedene Einführungen www.netbeans.org/kb/trails/web.html oder auch Flashfilme. Was mit der neuen 6.0 Version so alles kommt, darauf darf man gespannt sein (oder sich freuen). Offensichtlich möchte SUN die IDE etwas pushen um gegenüber Eclipse Marktanteile aufzuholen. Aber jedem seine IDE.

Hinweisen kann man noch darauf, dass NetBeans von Sun (Java) kommt und Eclipse von IBM der Open Source Community übergeben wurde. NetBeans basiert auf Swing und Eclipse auf SWT.

Noch nicht genannt wurde der Java Sun Studio Creator. Nach Anmeldung beim Sun Developer Network kannst Du das Programm kostenlos herunterladen. Der Creator basiert auf der NetBeans Platform und war mal kostenplichtig. Mehr kann ich Dir dazu leider nicht sagen, sieht aber ganz gut aus.

Das von byto genannte entspricht auch meiner Meinung


> Du kannst entweder ganz einfach mit JSP und Servlets arbeiten (also die Standard-Spezifikation). Oder Du benutzt eins der gängigen Webframeworks (Struts, Spring, JSF). Es ist aber nicht verkehrt, am Anfang erstmal nur mit Servlets (Programmlogik) und JSPs (Präsentation im Browser) zu arbeiten. Danach fällt der Einstieg in die komplexeren Frameworks wesentlich leichter.
> Für Datenbank-Anbindung (OR-Mapping) ist Hibernate auch sehr beliebt. Ansonsten kannst Du die DB-Anbindung natürlich auch mit den Java-eigenen Bordmitteln machen.



Zum Thema Application-Server: Hier gibt es verschiedene kostenlose, wie z.B. der bekannte JBoss oder auch Glassfish oder Jonas

Grüsse


----------



## Ariol (16. Aug 2007)

Hier gibts Sprachpakete für Eclipse:

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/index.php

Soweit ich weiss allerdings bisher nur für version 3.2


----------



## *Hendrik (16. Aug 2007)

Hier kann man auch mal einen Blick drauf werfen: JDeveloper von Oracle und Oracle ADF Faces Rich Client.  -> Download


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

*Hendrik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Noch nicht genannt wurde der Java Sun Studio Creator. Nach Anmeldung beim Sun Developer Network kannst Du das Programm kostenlos herunterladen. Der Creator basiert auf der NetBeans Platform und war mal kostenplichtig. Mehr kann ich Dir dazu leider nicht sagen, sieht aber ganz gut aus.



wurde der nicht zugunsten von netbeans aufgelöst und der source zu netbeans hinzugefügt? mir war irgendwie so da mal was gehört zuhaben. Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## *Hendrik (17. Aug 2007)

Nein, sieht nicht so aus nachdem was hier steht: NetBeansVWPUserFAQ. Den dort erwähnten Blog habe ich mir allerdings nicht durchgelesen.

Und hier steht auch noch was in den NetBeans Visual Web Pack FAQs.


----------



## byte (17. Aug 2007)

*Hendrik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Thema Application-Server: Hier gibt es verschiedene kostenlose, wie z.B. der bekannte JBoss oder auch Glassfish oder Jonas



Wobei ich jedem nur raten kann, nicht gleich ins tiefe Wasser zu springen, sondern die ersten Tage erstmal nur mit JSPs und Servlets zu testen. Dafür reicht dann ein JSP-Container wie Apache Tomcat aus. Als DB kann man zu Testzwecken erstmal ne HSQLDB nehmen. Sobald man die Basics beherrscht, merkt man dann schnell, welche Dinge nervig sind und weiss dann später die Standardlösungen der Frameworks wie Struts gleich mehr zu schätzen. Und die Einarbeitung fällt dann auch leichter. Man wird nicht gleich mit zuvielen Features erschlagen.

Sind aber nur meine Erfahrungen, bei anderen ist das vielleicht anders. 


Was man dafür also zunächst runterladen muss:

- Java SDK
- Eclipse Europa (ggf. Webtools nachinstallieren), NetBeans oder eine andere IDE mit JEE Unterstützung
- Apache Tomcat (enthält JEE Bibliothek)
- ggf. HSQLDB als erste Testdatenbank


----------



## Michael M. (17. Aug 2007)

Danke an alle  .

Zur eigentlichen Technik: gibt es ein Framework, was dem von ASP.NET mit dem Webforms-Modell ähnelt? Microsoft hat es hier ja geschafft ein zumindest echt anmutendes Event-Modell zu schaffen, sodass die OO bis in die kleinste Haarspitze erhalten bleibt. Und wie sieht es mit fertigen Controls aus, z.B. zur Validierung? Gibt's hier etwas, oder bin ich da von .NET zu verwöhnt und muss wieder selbst Hand anlegen bzw. mir meine Library nach und nach selbst aufbauen?

Update: http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/adf/adffaces/index.html Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ... wühle mich mal durch.


----------

